# Disston Tenon Saw, restorable user or collectable antique?



## jevarn71 (Sep 30, 2009)

I've come across a Disston tenon saw that I'm interested in getting. I'd like to have it to use, but I'm not sure if "restoring" it as a user would lessen its value as a collectable if it even has that value. Any advice would be welcome.

The only details about the saw that I'm sure of is that it is a 14" Disston tenon saw. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Rev_John (Oct 3, 2007)

Put a picture of the Disston Badge, that will help us put a date to it.


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

It is not that old. It is meant to be used. Enjoy it.


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

Use it. Based on the handle, that one is probably a post 1950's saw. It isn't particularly valuable, but should be a good user. Get it sharpened up nicely and put it to use. The steel in those saws is much better than anything you can buy today.

Doc


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I have one very much like it. It's a back saw. Use it. Here's some info.

It's a good tool.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I agree with David. I purchased several Disstons, thinking I had made a great score. They're readily available and meant to be used. I'll restore mine, make new handles, and learn how to sharpen/set teeth. There are probably some very valuable ones out there but I don't own any of them


----------



## jevarn71 (Sep 30, 2009)

Thank you all for your advice. I think I will go ahead "write the check"!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^you can then join the old saw novices here (like me). There are excellent blogs on setting and sharpening teeth. There are some addictive blogs about shaping new handles. If you end up with a tool that you love to hold in your hands, having rescued it from some rustic interior designer out there, you've done a good thing by both of you. That's my opinion, at least.


----------



## jevarn71 (Sep 30, 2009)

Hey John,

Here is a better picture of the badge:


----------



## jevarn71 (Sep 30, 2009)

Al,

I'm sure the saws will become addictive. I've already caught the other addiction that I've seen you post quite a bit about, hand planes:










I only just recently started my collection, now I must get around to restoring and learning to use them!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Jason, there is lots of info on restoration and their use here. Welcome to the slippery slope.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

there like patato chips, you can stop at one. I have a few here and a bunch here and some here to start.

Have fun!!


----------

